# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Silny ból pięty

## urtica

Od kilku miesięcy męczy mnie narastający ból pięty. Na początku pojawiał się po długotrwałym wysiłku, teraz jest już właściwie stale obecny. Nawet kiedy siedzę czy leżę towarzyszy temu rwący ból w pięcie. 
Dłuższe stanie lub chodzenie jest niemożliwe. Od dwóch dni chodzę tylko na palcach prawej stopy, nie mogę nawet się oprzeć na pięcie. 
Byłam u lekarza, uznał, że jestem za młoda na ostrogi (25 lat), ale objawy pasują. dostałam serię leków przeciwzapalnych (doustnie), niewiele to pomogło. przeciwbólowo, owszem, działały na kilka godzin. Zrobiono mi prześwietlenie, ale lekarz stwierdził, że ostrogi nie ma. Mimo tego zalecił wkładki ortopedyczne na ostrogi... Z nimi i bez nich boli tak samo. 
Czy ktoś ma pomysł jaka może być inna przyczyna?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

rob oklady z miodu pszczelego na noc pod ceratka i szmatka przez tydzien. Bol zniknie jak nic. Zbyt pochopnie podjeta decyzja operacyjna jest nieodracalna. najlepsze metody to te naturalne, nic nie uszkodza a pomoga

----------


## George

Radzę, żebyś nie chodziła na boso w mieszkaniu, a szczególnie po płytkach, bo są bardzo zimne. kup sobie ciepłe buty i wygodn,e na płaskim obcasie. Najlepiej żeby amortyzowały, podobne do siatkarskich. Jak Ciebie na nie stać. Odpisz, bo mnie to pomogło. Wkładki ortopedyczne, zastosuj jak najlepszej jakości, bo mimo bardzo zróżnicowanych cenach, warto wydać raz pożądanie, kosztem dobrych efektów.

----------


## Martyna_78

ja też zmagałam się z takim problemem - wkońcu udało mi się trafić na dobrego specjalistę, dr Więcka.to dzięki niemu nadal mogę chodzić inie mam problemów ze stopami - był już taki moment, że nie mogłam stanąć na nogi ale wkońcu się udało. dobre leczenie to podstawa

----------


## Mareczko

doskonale pamiętam jak u mnie najpierw powoli zaczynał się ból pięty a dopiero potem pojawił się na tyle straszny i przenikliwy ból, że nie mogłem chodzić. na szczęście w tym problemie pomógł mi dr Więcek i teraz już wiem, że następnym razem nie ma co czekać na cud aż samo przestanie boleć ale trzeba działać już za wczasu!

----------

